# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  خواندن اطلاعات یک فایل html

## فؤاد

سلام

یک فایل html رو در نظر بگیرید که داخل اون اطلاعات با فرمت html ذخیره شده اند یعنی متن ما حاوی تگ های اچ تی ام ال هست

فرض کنید:
تیتر ها با رنگ قرمز
متن با رنگ مشکی
شعر با رنگ سبز
پاورقی با رنگ آبی

نوشته شده اند

متون رنگی با کد <div class="classNmae"> شروع و با تگ </div> تمام شده اند

برنامه ای میخواهم بنویسم که متون بین تگهای Div را استخراج و نوع آنها را شناسایی کند


چه راه حلی پیشنهاد میدهید ؟ استفاده از Regular Exprssion یا راه دیگر ؟



با تشکر

----------


## xsbehx

سلام
منظورتون از نوع چیه؟

شاید من بد متوجه شدم ولی متن رو که مستقیم داخل div قرار نمی دن و برای اینکار باید از تگهای مخصوص به اون کار استفاده کنید.
حالا به فرض هم نخواستید تو تگ دیگه ای قرار بدید  :
برای بدست اوردن مقدار داخل یک عنصر اول باید به اون یک ایدی بدید بعد خصوصیت runat="server رو براش set کنید تا بتونید تو قسمت کدهاتون بهش دسترسی داشته باشید. اینطوری :
<div id="myDiv" runat="server">This is a Test</div>
بعد برای اینکه مقدار اونرو تو سمت سرور بدست بیارید و بتونید روش برنامه بنویسی یا هرکاری! بکنید باید از کد زیر استفاده می کنید:
TextBox1.Text = myDiv.InnerText;

حالا اگر منظورتون از "نوع" شعر و پاورقی و ... هست که با رنگ های مختلف از همدیگر متمایز شدن شما باید بیاید و خصوصیت color اون عنصر رو برای بررسی بگیرد.

----------


## فؤاد

سلام

من راه حل رو بوسیله Regular Expression پیدا کردم

http://www.4guysfromrolla.com/webtech/103100-1.shtml

http://www.4guysfromrolla.com/webtech/111401-1.shtml

----------

